

A trillion dollar math trick: it may speed up db operations 50x - mazsa
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2013/05/02/a-trillion-dollar-math-trick/

======
jstanley
Pretty fun idea, but I think in practice it won't be this good

"For example, suppose the query is:

Select all the records with age in the range [21,31] and cell phones with area
code 404.

Then the query needs only to look at two columns. All the other fields are
completely un-needed."

That's not true. If you're selecting the entire record, you then need to go
back and read the whole row for every record you select. In traditional
storage formats you just return the record as you read it, but now you have to
either jump around selecting fields one at a time, or batch up the records
id's that are needed, and then only select the right records in a separate
pass later.

------
sinnerswing
read the article. it's called an "index". :)

